# Postfix don't compile with sasl!

## MoonWalker

Hi!

When emerging postfix with sasl in make.conf USE it errors out on compile. First this:

```
cc -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_SSL -I/usr/include -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_SASL_AUTH  -march=i586 -O3 -pipe -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -o master master.o master_conf.o master_ent.o master_sig.o master_avail.o master_spawn.o master_service.o master_status.o master_listen.o master_vars.o master_wakeup.o master_flow.o ../../lib/libglobal.a ../../lib/libutil.a -lmysqlclient -lm -lssl -lpam -L/usr/lib -lpcre -ldl -lcrypt -lsasl -ldb -lnsl -lresolv

/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lsasl

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [master] Error 1

make: *** [update] Error 1

```

but hangs on a few more turns ending up with this

```
cc -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_SSL -I/usr/include -DHAS_PCRE -DUSE_SASL_AUTH  -march=i586 -O3 -pipe -I. -I../../include -DLINUX2 -o master master.o master_conf.o master_ent.o master_sig.o master_avail.o master_spawn.o master_service.o master_status.o master_listen.o master_vars.o master_wakeup.o master_flow.o ../../lib/libglobal.a ../../lib/libutil.a -lmysqlclient -lm -lssl -lpam -L/usr/lib -lpcre -ldl -lcrypt -lsasl -ldb -lnsl -lresolv

/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lsasl

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [master] Error 1

make: *** [update] Error 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 1, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-mail/postfix/postfix-1.1.11-r1.ebuild .
```

Same result with # emerge postfix and # emerge -e postfix

When removing 'sasl' from USE it compiles ok.

Can anyone confirm this or is it just on my box? shouldn't happen anyway.

/Joakim

----------

## delta407

Moving to Networking forum...

----------

## Nitro

Yeah, this is a known issue.  I just did: 

```
emerge /usr/portage/net-mail/postfix/postfix-1.1.11-r3.ebuild
```

 It worked, but it is currently masked.

For more information, I would recommend you check out the following bugs:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3730

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4783

----------

